# Tank Incoming! Pt2 :) The Cycle Begins



## BOy2K (Oct 24, 2007)

if i ever see another grain of dirty sand again i think i will freak out and kill everyone

so anyway after 10010101982898 washes of the sand.. heh i finaly got to fil;l my tank and start the cycle yesterday!
im only running the xp4 tho at the moment, waiting on parts to pipe in the bed filter to the xp3.
just nice to see light at the end of the tunnel at last


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

very nice man very nice wher did you get the sand from that bogwood is great


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

tank looks good


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice tank man, where'd you get the background?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't see an ammonia source. Are you using pure clear ammonia ???


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't see an ammonia source. Are you using pure clear ammonia ???


----------



## BOy2K (Oct 24, 2007)

pirayaman said:


> very nice man very nice wher did you get the sand from that bogwood is great


cheers mate, the sand is a mix of playsand and aquarium sand. the bogwood is actualy 4 pieces
stacked together, couldnt find a nice center piece within my budget so i made my own











Dr. Giggles said:


> I don't see an ammonia source. Are you using pure clear ammonia ???


im usuing stress coat and stress zyme to start it all off, then i will get some temp fish in when things level a bit.

















im well pleased with how its turning out. taken a while to plan it out.
i didnt want a tank full of tubes and bits, i wanted to keep as much space for the p's
as possible but also give them a natural enviroment.

gonna order the pipe parts today so i can get the other filter plumbed in.
this will be my filter setup










then the long wait till caribe season..... heh.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

How does stress coat and stress zyme start a cycle without any ammonia for the bacteria to feed on?


----------



## BOy2K (Oct 24, 2007)

StryfeMP said:


> How does stress coat and stress zyme start a cycle without any ammonia for the bacteria to feed on?


oh sorry lol i forgot to put that i have dropped some frozen prawns in there.
i took the photos before that tho.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice
what exactly is the other object in your set-up next to the filters? R.O.?


----------



## BOy2K (Oct 24, 2007)

notaverage said:


> Nice
> what exactly is the other object in your set-up next to the filters? R.O.?


its a fluidized sand bed filter.
the xp3 is going to run all mech and chem then pipe into the bed filter for bio.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

BOy2K said:


> Nice
> what exactly is the other object in your set-up next to the filters? R.O.?


its a fluidized sand bed filter.
the xp3 is going to run all mech and chem then pipe into the bed filter for bio.
[/quote]
Wow....is that tank bigger then it looks? Hell of a filtration system. How big is that tank?


----------



## Isujustice05 (Apr 15, 2007)

nice looking tank....what do you plan to put in there


----------



## BOy2K (Oct 24, 2007)

Piranha Dan said:


> Wow....is that tank bigger then it looks? Hell of a filtration system. How big is that tank?


120 in us gallons.

i plan on some caribe when they come back in season. i will put some temp fish in when its cycled tho till then.
that way i will have a nice mature tank when the real owners come along


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

wow....that doesn't look like a 120.....

just curious...what are its dimensions??

damn fine filtration system though


----------



## BOy2K (Oct 24, 2007)

Gaijin987 said:


> wow....that doesn't look like a 120.....
> 
> just curious...what are its dimensions??
> 
> damn fine filtration system though


cheers mate i just had to get it set up heh even tho i know i have to wait a bit for some caribe babies.
the tank was doing my head in laying there on the floor in its wrapper..

tank is 48x20x28


----------



## kona69 (Apr 13, 2007)

BOy2K said:


> wow....that doesn't look like a 120.....
> 
> just curious...what are its dimensions??
> 
> damn fine filtration system though


cheers mate i just had to get it set up heh even tho i know i have to wait a bit for some caribe babies.
the tank was doing my head in laying there on the floor in its wrapper..

tank is 48x20x28
[/quote]
in comparison to that tape measure you have on top of ur tank there it doesn't look all that big.
but i believe you nice tank


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

^^Agreed^^ nice tank


----------



## BOy2K (Oct 24, 2007)

jayd said:


> in comparison to that tape measure you have on top of ur tank there it doesn't look all that big.
> but i believe you nice tank


heh its one of those electric tape measures not a normal one








its a great invention but batterys dont last long.. but handy when theres only 1 pair of hands about.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Sweet tank man ... How is the sand bed filter going to work ... I mean i understand the concept and alll,. but will the filter not get clogged and waste sand?... Please explain...


----------



## BOy2K (Oct 24, 2007)

waldron said:


> Sweet tank man ... How is the sand bed filter going to work ... I mean i understand the concept and alll,. but will the filter not get clogged and waste sand?... Please explain...


here is the fluidized sand filter









water is pumped into the filter and down the central tube, this mixes with the sand at the bottom and is then pushed back out of the top and into the tank.

like this


----------

